# Anyone in Birmingham...........



## moomoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what the name of the cinema at Rubery has changed to?  It used to be UGC and then it was Cineworld but appears to have changed again!

Long shot I know but I cant find it listed anywhere!


----------



## aqua (Mar 6, 2007)

I do but haven't got a clue


----------



## moomoo (Mar 6, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I do but haven't got a clue




That was helpful!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 6, 2007)

Vue?
Odeon?
Showcase?

Just guessing here


----------



## MooChild (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.empirecinemas.co.uk/?page=cinemainfo&tbx_site_id=33


----------



## moomoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## aqua (Mar 6, 2007)

at least one of us was useful


----------



## MooChild (Mar 6, 2007)

:d :d :d


----------



## MooChild (Mar 6, 2007)

Bah, smileys not working properly 

But   anyhoo


----------



## aqua (Mar 6, 2007)

*takes back useful comment*

fancy not being able to make your smilies work  thats just crap


----------



## MooChild (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm great me!

*(my latest assignment score tells me so!)*


----------

